
Intel Reports Second-Quarter 2020 Financial Results [pdf] - ingve
https://s21.q4cdn.com/600692695/files/doc_financials/2020/q2/Q2-2020_Earnings-Release.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23932082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23932082)

------
rzwitserloot
Tim Cook and co have got to be cracking open a nice whiskey. I'd call their
move prescient, but then I'm only mildly surprised intel is now on track to
miss yet another target.

How long has it been since they promised a 7nm CPU?

Does anyone have a good podcast, blogpost, book, article, or other source to
do an in depth analysis of where, exactly, intel just lost the plot?

~~~
hprotagonist
i am, uh, permitting myself a small smile for a stake in TSMC i picked up mid-
WWDC.

It’s not even table stakes by real money standards but it’s still fine by me.

------
ndesaulniers
Down 10.25% after hours.

